# Cannondale Chase Frame/Fork Q's



## Ounapuu (May 26, 2008)

So i have recently purchased a new bike, 08 Prophet X which is awesome and im thoroughly enjoying it.
Lately i have been tossing around the idea of getting a nice little dirtjump/street mtb to beat on around town and trails that im not concerned about getting the crap kicked out of.
Through work i get pro discount on cannondales and have been tossing around the idea of picking up a chase.
Im sure people have spoken about this frame a bit but im just curious as to peoples opinions on wether its worth grabbing one with 45% off. and if so would you lean toward the Chase 1 or 2. 
I'm aware the chase 2 is a single speed and that doesnt really bother me all that much. Haven't used bb discs which is a bit of a hold up since im not sure how they perform.
Also i haven't really done much in the way of dirtjumping/street on a mtb, pretty much jumped from bmx to Full suspension xc/dh back in the day.
I know you don't want big travel on a djer but 80mm just seems a bit little for my taste at this point.
Any opinions on the forks on the 2 chases and problems with either? I get 50% off rockshox and would love to slap on a nice 140mm if it wouldnt compromise the geometry/ride too much. 
Any and all opinion would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks alot


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Friend has a pimped out one and its nice. He rides with a Fox at 100mm. Personally I'd rather my stp frame but then again, no one has a custom stp. just not cool enough 

If you can get a good deal and like it, why not?


----------



## Ounapuu (May 26, 2008)

thanks for the reply.
As long as there is no inherant problems with the chase frame. i'm probably going to grab one. 
Looking at the 08 chase 1 the fork it comes with 
Marzocchi Marzocchi Dirt Jump 2, 80 mm, Thru-20 
I would really like to drop on a nicer Rockshox fork, i guess the argyle is the best choice for dj/street since its 100m. Could i toss on a Pike 454 and still keep it pretty solid?
how far can i take it on a little chase frame without gimping geo and performance.
lyric solo air 160mm is far too much travel for this frame? i guess a totem is out of the question haha.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

no experience myself, but guys who have them seam to like them allot. personally i prefer steel for my dj rigs, but the chase will definitely get the job done, and at 45% off there is no reason to pass it up.

80mm is definitely enough for dj/urban. you want to setup the fork super stiff, almost no sag. that 80mm is just to take the edge off of botched landings. 

again the bb7 brakes arn't to my taste, i prefer hydro's, but the bb7's are ran by allot of people because they prefer them.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i ride an argyle and its awesome, if you want to upgrade your fork i would say go with something in the argyle line, i have the 318 but you could upgrade more if you wanted the air model


----------



## Ounapuu (May 26, 2008)

Ok cool thanks for the replies.
i guess i will look into just a stock 08 chase 2 which i should get pretty damn cheap at half off.
Never ridden bb discs but im not looking for a top notch rig just something to beat the piss out of so i guess its not too important.
I notice it doesnt come with any kind of tensioner does that mean its going to be a neccesary purchase or should it not be a problem.
To be perfectly honest i'm just itching to buy a nicer fork with 50% off just for the fun of it.
I'm assuming an argyle 409 would be a good improvement over the stock dirt jumper 3 on the chase 2. 
If the dirt jump 3 is an ok fork ill forget about it but since i cant even find any reviews on it i have a feeling its a hunk of crap.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm running 65mm of very stiff travel, you can handle living with only 80mm.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Go into the 'Show off Your Urban/Park/Dj Bike!' thread and look at the chase on the first page. Damn that thing is hottttt!!!!!!

If I were you I would get a pike. You seem to like more suspension. Nothing wrong with that despite what the people on here say and because it has a good range of travel I doubt you wont find a hight your happy with.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

ya, the pike seems like a great option for you. Aaron is actualy running 50mm travel:

http://www.littermag.com/techno/08chase/08chase.html

140 would probly seem like a chopper


----------



## horseonthefly (Mar 19, 2007)

You also might check and see if the travel on your marz can be converted to 100mm if you don't like running 80. I know it could be done on some of the older ones but haven't kept up with the dj line in a while.


----------

